# 12th Day of Christmas Prizes



## Brian1612

Just want to say a massive thank you to both Clean & Shiny and Detailing World for this years brilliant 12 Days of Christmas competition.

The prize really is something else and can't wait to try out all these Gyeon goodies. Bags a great place to store them all also 






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

